# Paint/rust/bare metal/help



## SnowHack (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi folks. So I was gifted/indefinitely lent an old MTD 8/26 blower and I'm currently refurbing it for the upcoming season. 
I've separated the two halves of the machine and I'm preparing it for painting. I am completely overthinking this and need some help.

The bucket was pretty rusty inside. I've taken the impeller/auger assembly out and the edges that were rusted through have been welded. Yesterday I used an angle grinder with a flap wheel to remove the heavy bits of rust. Now the bucket is a mix of bare metal, some rust and the original paint. I haven't sanded the big patches of rust on the impeller or auger blades yet but was planning on doing so.

I've been reading the forums and internets today about paint and it seems that some paints are good for rusted metal, some are good for bare metal, and some are good for previously painted surfaces but I haven't found something to use for some rust, previously painted, and bare metal surfaces. 

This is important... My goal *IS* *NOT* to restore it to showroom luster but to get into good enough mechanical/structural shape to do a good job and so the paint doesn't flake off or rust again after one or two seasons. So I won't be getting it sandblasted or stripping all the old paint off. I just need to get this done in the next week or so. It snowed yesterday but the forecast is for highs in the 50's for a week or so. 

I would like to find a primer to use on the whole bucket that I can then paint a top coat over. I've got some Loctite Extend rust neutralizer but it specifically says that it can actually rust bare metal. Maybe i shouldn't have sanded the rust off as much as I did? Rustoleum Rusty Metal Primer says rust must be present for the primer to adhere to and I read that it's not good on bare metal or previously painted surfaces. 

I need an all in one primer to use. Then I'll match the original color the best I can and top coat it. I AM OVERTHINKING THIS! Please help me stop this madness!  

Thanks and cheers.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

IMHO you can brush, roll or spray but buy on Amazon: Valspar primer (I use red oxide even on new clean non rusty metal), paint, and HARDENER and true 3M RESPIRATOR:

https://www.amazon.com/Valspar-4432-23-Oxide-Tractor-Implement/dp/B000IO6RS2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1479512581&sr=8-4&keywords=valspar+implement+paint

https://www.amazon.com/Valspar-4432-16-Gloss-Tractor-Implement/dp/B000I1ASPS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479512521&sr=8-1&keywords=valspar+implement+paint

https://www.amazon.com/Valspar-4625-Enamel-Hardener-oz/dp/B000LNY1MY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1479512581&sr=8-2&keywords=valspar+implement+paint

https://www.amazon.com/3M-07193-Paint-Spray-Resp/dp/B00079FOK0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1479512697&sr=8-2&keywords=3m+respirator


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

jmo.....the paint is gunna flake off, get rubbed off or be stripped off during normal use. dont spend hours trying to keep it from happening.......you are doing it right by not over thinking it. at the end of this winter season, touch up the spots that show signs of wear.....then do that again next winter season....and again.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*use self etching primer on bare metal and spray can type will work. I kinda that Dupli-color stuff if you are not going to go full bore on it. just use rattle bomb can paint.*


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome SnowHack
Perhaps a rust converter is what you need. Wire brush the loose stuff and brush on some converter.
Rust-Converter-FAQs

By the way, we may be neighbors. I'm in 84094


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Once you get it all nice and pretty make sure you park the front on a rubber truck floor mat. I use a truck mat so when the snow does melt off it runs into the grooves of the mat so it's not sitting in water.

While I do clean mine off after I use it it's impossible to get it all.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

From where you are, run a wire wheel over it to get rid of any remaining lose material. Follow that with a wipe down with a bonder/deglsoser then brush a coat of red metal primer in the widow when the paint is soft from the bonder/deglosser.

For a top coat brush or aerosol spray. Rustoleum has served me well. Where you are looking for function over factory appearance a brushed coat will will be much heartier. Above all get it done ASAP so it can have some cure time before working.

I have found for equipment like this that is stored dry you don't really need to go over the top in getting rid of rust beyond what a wire wheel will remove. 

If your machine sees road salt a good bath in the springtime will pay off.

With good storage conditions the machine should stabilize. The units that rot away are usually left in the elements, worse yet in contact with mulch or other moisture traps and salty.


----------



## SnowHack (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, folks. Unfortunately before I saw these replies I went down the rabbit hole with an angle grinder and abrasive wheel and it's now I've made much more work for myself while the clock ticks... 

I wish I'd known about bonder/deglosser. Seems easier than roughing the old non-rusty paint with sandpaper which is what I did. So now I've got some spray can rust reformer and red oxide metal primer and some liquid enamel paint. None of the stores I went to had the enamel hardener but I only went to hardware and big box places. 

I sure wish I'd just focused on the mechanics which would have been much easier and more up my alley. That part will be a breeze compared to this paint business! 

Thanks again for the replies. Send luck...

And dbert, we are indeed neighbors. Less than 10 mins away I'd guess. Will this delayed winter hold until I finish???


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Pictures when done!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

SnowHack said:


> Will this delayed winter hold until I finish???


I fear that last question may invoke Murphy's law on you. As soon as you publicly state that you need some time to get a job finished before something happens that will require the equipment on which you have to finish the job, a big snow cloud will arrive over your house and do it's worst. You gotta keep secrets from Mother Nature... :t09015:


----------

